# Deep Heat Projector isn't reaching my desired temperature



## BrooklynDrew (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, I just joined RFUK and this is my first post... I have 3 EXO-TERRA 20 gallon tanks (24" x 18" x 12") and they all have the DHP 50W, but for some reason I'm not getting my temp to 90 degrees Fahrenheit, it only hits 89 degrees. I actually raised my probe higher to hit the 89 mark. Here in the states no one sells the 80W DHP only the 50W. I feel if I raise it any higher, my Leopard Geckos wont get as much heat. Right now my probe is about 2 - 3 inches off the ground (basking area). I do have the DHP on a dimming thermostat (Exo-Terra 600W Dimmer with pulse), the height from the DHP is 12 inches, and I have it in a deep fixture 5.5 inches... I did have it in a regular dish fixture that was 8.5 inches and it still didn't hit 90. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

BrooklynDrew said:


> Hello everyone, I just joined RFUK and this is my first post... I have 3 EXO-TERRA 20 gallon tanks (24" x 18" x 12") and they all have the DHP 50W, but for some reason I'm not getting my temp to 90 degrees Fahrenheit, it only hits 89 degrees. I actually raised my probe higher to hit the 89 mark. Here in the states no one sells the 80W DHP only the 50W. I feel if I raise it any higher, my Leopard Geckos wont get as much heat. Right now my probe is about 2 - 3 inches off the ground (basking area). I do have the DHP on a dimming thermostat (Exo-Terra 600W Dimmer with pulse), the height from the DHP is 12 inches, and I have it in a deep fixture 5.5 inches... I did have it in a regular dish fixture that was 8.5 inches and it still didn't hit 90. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


How are you measuring the temperature? Are you using a digital/dial thermometer? Or a IR temperature gun? These measure two different types of temperature - air and surface temperature. You will want a basking temperature that reaches up to 95F, this can be helped with adding stone to the basking area, generally speaking in the UK we use slate as its easy to get hands on and absorbs and releases heat easily.

The type of fixture that it is in will not make too much difference as long as it is rated for the correct wattage and it has a reflector.

If you cannot get the temperature at a safe distance between the bulb and the basking area you will have to up the wattage of the bulb, and be best to replace it with a white spot lamp.

However you will have the issue that the tank would be too small to create a proper heat gradient across the entire tank. In the UK it is generally advised to house adult Leopard Geckos in a 3ftx2ftx2ft enclosure, to give more space for the animal but also to allow better self-regulation for the gecko.

TM


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with the above, plus most stats have a 3 degree tolerance and most thermometers, unless a decent non-contact that is set up right are +- 5 degrees


DHP provides heat in the same way as the sun. This means that it is not wasting its energy by releasing into air. Instead it energises 'things', that then either use that energy or release it back into the environment as IR-C which does warm the air. 


In this way, DHP produces energy that is more usable to the animals. This is why we see such increases in activity and colouration in those systems using the tech.


Producing high heat from a 50w lamp is dependant also on the thickness and type of basking rock beneath the lamp. Ideally dark slate of 2" thick or more will absorb, reflect and allow good convection. 


You will then measure the heat that is radiating back into the environment.


----------



## BrooklynDrew (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you to the both of you, I really do appreciate it... I am checking the temperature with both, a digital thermometer & a temperature gun. I understand about the whole slate, which I actually picked up today at a garden center (all different sizes & widths). The vet told me to leave the temp at 90 for the basking spot cause they are baby leo's. My cool side is actually around the 74 - 76 pending if my AC is on or not. These 3 tanks that I have came with the leopard geckos, my vet asked if I can take care of them cause she knew that I already have geckos. They are babies (the vet and I don't even think that they are more than 2 months old), and she told me that the 1 tank came with all 3 of them, and that she had a tank laying around, as did I... So it kinda worked out well for now. I know as they get older I'm going to need a bigger tank for them (and they'll be separated as they are now). So tonight, I'm going to clean the slate rocks and add them to the tanks tomorrow. And hopefully by tomorrow night when the slate is added in my temp will hit the 90. I will definitely keep you two updated. Thank you both

PS John I'm assuming you work for Arcadia, do you know if they will ever sell the 80W DHP the states?


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

BrooklynDrew said:


> Thank you to the both of you, I really do appreciate it... I am checking the temperature with both, a digital thermometer & a temperature gun. I understand about the whole slate, which I actually picked up today at a garden center (all different sizes & widths). The vet told me to leave the temp at 90 for the basking spot cause they are baby leo's. My cool side is actually around the 74 - 76 pending if my AC is on or not. These 3 tanks that I have came with the leopard geckos, my vet asked if I can take care of them cause she knew that I already have geckos. They are babies (the vet and I don't even think that they are more than 2 months old), and she told me that the 1 tank came with all 3 of them, and that she had a tank laying around, as did I... So it kinda worked out well for now. I know as they get older I'm going to need a bigger tank for them (and they'll be separated as they are now). So tonight, I'm going to clean the slate rocks and add them to the tanks tomorrow. And hopefully by tomorrow night when the slate is added in my temp will hit the 90. I will definitely keep you two updated. Thank you both
> 
> PS John I'm assuming you work for Arcadia, do you know if they will ever sell the 80W DHP the states?


The slate will go along way to help with the temperatures up, but the temperature requirements doesn't change with age. They need the correct temperature from the start, if anything younger geckos may be more susceptible to issues associated with the wrong temperature. So it will be best to get the basking spot up to the 95F.

Keep us updated and happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

With the setup as it is now, whats the distance you have between the bulb and the basking spot?

For a 5F increase, assuming the bulb isnt already setup close, and with a cool end around the 75F I would maybe raise the basking spot a few CM.
Given the vivs are only 2ft long, and the cool end/area is roughly what you want anyway, I wouldnt increase the stat setting/bulb output as first choice.

When you upgrade the vivs for them as they grow, I would look at increasing not just length, but depth and height too.
The 50w DHP can easily get those temps in a 4x2x2 (and higher) I think part of the issue here is the limited space you have in a small viv, alongside whats actually a pretty high output bulb (50w is deceiving, one DHP can easily cope in a 5ft x 2.5x2.5 with a beardie, with basking at 115F and a cool end at 75F/80F ambient).


----------



## Ahmad79 (Apr 29, 2020)

*Same. Issue*



BrooklynDrew said:


> Hello everyone, I just joined RFUK and this is my first post... I have 3 EXO-TERRA 20 gallon tanks (24" x 18" x 12") and they all have the DHP 50W, but for some reason I'm not getting my temp to 90 degrees Fahrenheit, it only hits 89 degrees. I actually raised my probe higher to hit the 89 mark. Here in the states no one sells the 80W DHP only the 50W. I feel if I raise it any higher, my Leopard Geckos wont get as much heat. Right now my probe is about 2 - 3 inches off the ground (basking area). I do have the DHP on a dimming thermostat (Exo-Terra 600W Dimmer with pulse), the height from the DHP is 12 inches, and I have it in a deep fixture 5.5 inches... I did have it in a regular dish fixture that was 8.5 inches and it still didn't hit 90. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Hi guys, I have the same issue, my Deep heat projector 80W is about 7 inches from my slate basking rocks with a dimmer thermostat, the temps won’t go over 88F, my tank is 18 inches wide x 24 long x 12 high, any thoughts?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Where is the probe? most of these issues are fixed by moving the probe away from the beam by a few inches. The probe heats up and measures full energy and not the air which is what most tend to measure. It is better to use non-contact to measure the energy at the basking rock itself of course.


So, probe heating leads to false readings and the lamp dimming down when not needed. 


Adjust the probe and see the temps rise.


I do this for my Trapelus, I use a single 80w lamp is a glass 2x2x2' mesh top viv. 


I hit 46 degrees at basking easily by moving the probe half way down the viv bit by bit, leaving, measuring and then gluing the probe in place when I get the temp I want. In my case its because I need a very high temp at basking and the stat only let me get to 36. I trick it!




Ahmad79 said:


> Hi guys, I have the same issue, my Deep heat projector 80W is about 7 inches from my slate basking rocks with a dimmer thermostat, the temps won’t go over 88F, my tank is 18 inches wide x 24 long x 12 high, any thoughts?


----------



## Ahmad79 (Apr 29, 2020)

Great! Thank you very much for the advice, I will try that


----------

